

Red vs Green: The Musical, A Startup Odyssey - aaronblohowiak
http://aaronblohowiak.com/red-vs-green-the-musical-a-startup-odyssey

======
juiceandjuice
Thought this would be a musical about the Red Green show... I'm so
disappointed.

------
heat_miser
My shell doesn't support color ;-)

